# Harry Potter Halloween Display 2019



## fluffydonut (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's our Harry Potter themed yard display. We handmade nearly everything. Wanted to credit Hogwarts in Hartland for the design of the train and most storefronts - they posted lots of detailed photos which helped us greatly in building the train. Below is the link to the video and well as day/night photos. Some of the items are better seen in the day photos than the video.

Video:





Photos:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ynLQHXew5e4doVDdA


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow. What an incredible display. Everything is beautiful and all the details. You sure put forth a lot of work and it has paid off wonderfully.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow! Gorgeous work and beautifully detailed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Just wow! I'll bet your TOT's loved this!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Really well done.


----------



## panicRealm (Jun 22, 2020)

awesome job! Did you make the Aragog spider yourself? if so, curious what materials?


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

OMG! This is awesome and I'm a Harry Potter Fan!!


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Exquisite


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Impressive display
Great job


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW, so much detail! Love it!


----------



## fluffydonut (Oct 21, 2013)

panicRealm said:


> awesome job! Did you make the Aragog spider yourself? if so, curious what materials?


 Sorry, just seeing your post. Thank you. Yes, I made Aragog. His body is paper mache over chicken wire. Legs are pvc pipe covered with pool noodles.


----------



## fluffydonut (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the complements.


----------

